# G. Loomis NRX+ Saltwater thoughts?



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

I own but have not yet fished the NRX+ 8 wt (I don't live close to the ocean and my planned saltwater trips since I bought it have all been cancelled due to Covid). I purchased it about 18 months ago and so if the action has changed (I had not heard that) then my experience is with the original/older version (meaning the original NRX+, not the NRX). I chose the NRX+ after casting quite a few 8 wts, many side by side. At the time, the Scott Sector had been released but the T&T Sextant and Hardy Zane Pro had not (the Exocett and Zephrus SWS were the current T&T and Hardy models). To me, the NRX+ just stood out from the rest. It's been a while now since I've cast it, but my recollection is that I thought it swung light and felt very balanced and smooth with a stable, quick recovering tip. A very powerful rod. I thought it cast well at both short and long distances, and did more things well than the others I tried. That said, if the majority of my casts were going to be short shots, I don't know that it would be my choice for the day. I wouldn't personally call the rod stiff (as above, I'd say stable) but it certainly doesn't flex as deeply as some others.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

I actually just cast the new NRX 2 piece in a 9wt yesterday. Very fast rod and no issue shooting out 80-90 feet with minimal effort. Not your average 2 piece as the feral only sits about a foot up the rod from the reel seat. This makes the rod break down to a 7’ section and a 2’ section. Kinda reminded me of my Hardy Zane Pro 1 piece. 
All in all I thought it was a real nice rod.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

with the GLX Cross Current discontinued now, I have to replace my broken rod with the NRX + S. When the NRX first came out, I bought one and used it for a season. I didn’t like the feel of it…didn’t have a good punch like the CC GLX. Hoping the NRX + S throws much better. The rod is back ordered, and I have no idea when I’ll actually get it.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

I have and have fished the nrx + in an 8 wt and love it. I got to cast the Zane pro and Zane last week and I now will be fishing the Zane pro. The nrx+ is a sweet rod and casts great at all distances and much better in close to me than the original nrx. I just liked something about the feel of the hardy a little more


----------



## Andresspinetti (Mar 5, 2018)

i love my nrx+s, i have been using the nrx series since 2015. Have the OG stick in 8,10, and 12. After fishing the nrx+s i realize my old personal OGs will become my permanent back up rods to a new arsenal of nrx+s sticks. It has noticeably more power which is nice. Im also excited to buy a nrx+ 6wt, since my crosscurrent 6 doesnt have a ton of power as compared to the nrx's. I. highly recommend the sticks. I do plan to see if i cant pick up an asquith in a 7 or an 8 too, talk about butter rods.


----------



## jnw8w8 (Nov 1, 2021)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> I actually just cast the new NRX 2 piece in a 9wt yesterday. Very fast rod and no issue shooting out 80-90 feet with minimal effort. Not your average 2 piece as the feral only sits about a foot up the rod from the reel seat. This makes the rod break down to a 7’ section and a 2’ section. Kinda reminded me of my Hardy Zane Pro 1 piece.
> All in all I thought it was a real nice rod.



There are a lot of great reviews and positive comments on the 2 piece NRX+ T2S and if I didn’t need something I could travel with easily I would be looking at this rod as well. It seems to shoot great.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Of course if you can, visit your local shop and lawn cast several rods. I recently visited mine with the intention of "liking" the NRX+ 8wt but for me, the Scott Sector just fit my casting style better (more accurate) so it came home. Won't know unless you try ahead of time and if I'm spending $800+ plus I'm damn sure gonna test a few out first.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

I broke my 7wt NRX and it was replaced with NRX+. Completely different rod. Much lighter swing weight with a stiffer tip. Truly a different rod. I prefer the original NRX in a 7wt. The 8wt model may be better.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I unfairly tried a NRX+ next to a Zephrus 1 pc both 8wts. That is the only time I’ve ever felt the ferrels while casting. I have not tried the 2 pc yet but I’m interested. I know a well designed 2pc/1pc can be very good.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> feral only sits about a foot up the rod from the reel seat.


First time I've seen a rod made that way.
That happens to be where I've had two 12 wts break but from watching it in the video it doesn't appear to bend down that far.


----------



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

Love my 8wt NRX+, the more relaxed stroke helps me to cast farther


----------



## PMtarpon11 (12 mo ago)

TidewateR said:


> with the GLX Cross Current discontinued now, I have to replace my broken rod with the NRX + S. When the NRX first came out, I bought one and used it for a season. I didn’t like the feel of it…didn’t have a good punch like the CC GLX. Hoping the NRX + S throws much better. The rod is back ordered, and I have no idea when I’ll actually get it.


Update? Looking at that rod myself


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Still no rod. I ordered the “expedited” replacement in October. I ended up buying a used GLX CC on eBay to tide me over. 

Randomly, I received an email from Loomis today after not hearing from them for a few months. 

“Due to challenges related to the COVID-19 situation, we are not able to confidently estimate a shipping date at this time. You will receive a notification when your product is ready to ship. We appreciate your patience while we keep our factory, warehouse and shipping partners safe. Please allow some extra time for your order to arrive.
You will receive a notification with tracking information once your replacement rod ships!
Once you receive your replacement rod, please follow the instructions below in order to return your broken rod to us within 30 days (these instructions will also be included in the box with your replacement rod).
To Return your Rod:


Cut out the logo section from your damaged rod – this is the section of the rod, found just above the handle, which contains the G. Loomis logo and rod model and/or specifications.”
Weird that you now have to just cut a section of rod and mail it back rather than send back the whole rod. Good news is that I will now have some replacement sections for the eBay rod I just bought.


----------



## smithma87 (Aug 17, 2015)

Those that have experience with the NRX+S in the 8wt, what lines are you preferring? Just brought one home this week but waiting on my reel to arrive so have some time to try a few lines before committing.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

smithma87 said:


> Those that have experience with the NRX+S in the 8wt, what lines are you preferring? Just brought one home this week but waiting on my reel to arrive so have some time to try a few lines before committing.


I’ve fished my buddies a handful of times. Amp smooth grand slam would be a good choice. He also had a newer flats pro on there for a short time and it casted well when the line wasn’t a tangled mess on the deck. Not really a fan of the rio lines personally.


----------

